# Cars



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
A basic guy-question.

If you could get any car you wanted, cost absolutely not an option, but you needed to use it as your daily transportation, what would you get. I mean a Bugatti Veryon sounds like fun, but not in commute traffic. (pretend that gas and maintenance are included in the prize).


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Daily transportation (As opposed to weekend fun) would be something pretty mundane.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

A Bentley with a chauffeur. Oh, and I'd definitely carry a bottle of Grey Poupon.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

I guess I wasn't considering a Chauffeur.

I guess I don't like driving large cars, so Bentley or RR isn't very appealing.




Cletus said:


> A Bentley with a chauffeur. Oh, and I'd definitely carry a bottle of Grey Poupon.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> I guess I wasn't considering a Chauffeur.
> 
> I guess I don't like driving large cars, so Bentley or RR isn't very appealing.


I don't want to drive a large car either, but I don't mind making my chauffeur do it. My dream car for basic transportation is one that I don't have to drive at all. My dream car for fun is a motorcycle.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

One of the 16 existing Rolls Royce Phantom IVs'. Probably chassis 4AF20 belonging to Aga Khan although chassis 4BP7, Princess Margaret's car is also fine.


----------



## MisterG (Jan 24, 2014)

An Aston Martin for me. Lots of luxury and comfort (I've been inside, but never driven one), and they are not too big for daily driving.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

2015 Corvette. Not the most expensive or exotic, but plenty fast & said to be also a comfortable "around town-er".


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Probably one of the High End Acuras.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

For everyday driving, a Mercedes S63.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

A1 Abrams.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> A1 Abrams.


Just don't high-center it on the freeway median.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Just don't high-center it on the freeway median.


--Not without securing the top hatch anyway...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> A1 Abrams.


Have you seen "Fury"? You have to see "Fury".


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

No, but I saw Tank with James Garner.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

The new Dodge Challenger Hell cat makes me horny. Yup that's what I would drive.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I want another 5 speed SHO in fire engine red like I used to have. I miss that car terribly.

Not your typical girl am I?

Another car I'd like is a Shelby.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> A1 Abrams.


I was going to suggest a Stryker. More practical but not as tough.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Cletus said:


> A Bentley with a chauffeur. Oh, and I'd definitely carry a bottle of Grey Poupon.


I've had a chauffeur and it sucked. Driving is more than half the fun. I LOVE to drive (I'm a former stock car driver, so go figure) and really like my cars. For my day to day driving, I have a Chevy PU or a Subaru Outback or a Ford panel van.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> The new Dodge Challenger Hell cat makes me horny. Yup that's what I would drive.


It would take about 5 seconds of arm twisting to get me to buy one. I've been thinking about it for a while.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Love Challengers. They're one of those very few cars that look fantastic in every conceivable color.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Bentley Continental GT Speed; Twin-turbo W-12 pushing 626 hp, 700 ft-lbs torque, all-wheel drive, 8-spd auto, high tech, and comfortable. 0-60 in 3.9 seconds, top speed of 206 mph. Can haul 4 people too and you can even get it as a convertible. At ease stuck in traffic or on the track (though it is heavy). It's not as flashy of a 'look at me' exotic. 

Hell, even your loaner car when it's in for it's oil change is probably something seriously wicked.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I'm biased but a Mini Cooper JCW would be awesome for commuting...


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

been on my wish lists for a number of years.

1. Land rover discovery (used) fully rigged with off road accoutrements (winch, lockers, et.)

2. A 1950's chevy apache pick-up beater. nothing cherry, original condition faded paint. The uglier, the better.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Jeez, folks, the question was about commuting, not a weekend getaway in the countryside with the rag top down. 

All the bloody horsepower in the world is useless at idle.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Jeez, folks, the question was about commuting, not a weekend getaway in the countryside with the rag top down.


Yes. And parking a truly nice car out in the north forty just to run to Home Depot gets real old, real fast.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> Yes. And parking a truly nice car out in the north forty just to run to Home Depot gets real old, real fast.


Almost as fast as dealing with the jackalopes who park that nice car in two or more spots a whole lot closer than the north forty. I have been known to park inches from the driver's door in those circumstances with my real commuter car.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Jeez, folks, the question was about commuting, not a weekend getaway in the countryside with the rag top down.
> 
> All the bloody horsepower in the world is useless at idle.


Useless? If you have a 5-speed manual transmission you can have fun revving the engine and making making minivan drivers jealous. Maybe a BMW M5?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Useless? If you have a 5-speed manual transmission you can have fun revving the engine and making making minivan drivers jealous. Maybe a BMW M5?


I can do that with my 5-speed Civic. At least until the squirrel gets tired.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Useless? If you have a 5-speed manual transmission you can have fun revving the engine and making making minivan drivers jealous. Maybe a BMW M5?


My current daily is a M3. The only issue I have besides the sickening high cost of repairs is the rwd only. It doesn't like snow very much. 

Sort of why I chose the Bentley... high performance power, takes passengers, and awd (not to mention comfort). And power does come in handy around town. Stupid human nature is that some folks tend to drive the same speed as the car next to them. I've found if I slow up a bit, they'll slow too... Then using that power can blast into the gap they left. Even the pricks who try to close it to block you from getting over can't compete when you have the power and jump on them. We also have those stop light things on on-ramps to control the merging traffic. So stop light drag races are normal. I'm also not concerned about parking lots that much... you'd have the same issue with larger domestic as a exotic as far as a'holes dinging it... so you just don't fret over it that much.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Jeez, folks, the question was about commuting, not a weekend getaway in the countryside with the rag top down.
> 
> All the bloody horsepower in the world is useless at idle.


Maybe you haven't ridden in some of these cars. There are some comfortable and fun to drive beasts out there so if money nor maintenance are an issues then dream a little. Plus daily commutes are uniquely different. Not all commutes are stop/start at red lights the whole way.

That being said, I love my 89 Toyota pickup because it's a beater that I don't care about scratches or where I park, etc.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I would get the one that is paid for.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I would buy my husband a 1968 Red Chevelle SS. He's always wanted one.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Hitler's Benz W31-G4?
A 1943 Benz 700-W150?
Mid 1970's Benz 600 Pullman?
And of course any street legal Porsche 917


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

On second thought, I would get my wife a 6-series BMW but only if she agreed to wash it like this. ... often.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought we were talking about everyday vehicles. If you want eye candy, I've got 7 or 8 vintage cars that fit the bill.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> That being said, I love my 89 Toyota pickup because it's a beater that I don't care about scratches or where I park, etc.


(Probably) nobody will key a 25+ year old pickup just because they're at a rough point in their lives; don't think they'll ever have anything that nice and don't think you should either.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Try some European semi exotics. 

- Lancia Stratos (exotic)
- Renault 5 Alpine (yea)
- any old Alfa Romeo (Alfetta GTV)
- BMW 2002 (ancient classic)
- Saab 900 SPG (had one)

For sleeper commuters, VW Golf GTI type R, above mentioned Mini JCW...

For show time a Japan spec Nissan Skyline GTR (surprised nobody mentioned it).


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

john117 said:


> Try some European semi exotics.
> 
> ...
> - Saab 900 SPG (had one)


I had the Saab 9-3 Viggen. Fantastic car and I still miss it's versatility, gas mileage, and of coarse the 20lb boost of it's turbo..


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

*A black 2014 Denali 2500HD Diesel Crew Cab with a monster lift on 24x14" Fuel Hostage wheels wrapped with toyo's and a massive stereo system :smthumbup:*


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

68 Plymouth Hemi 426 Barracuda for cruising on Saturday evenings. 

A Tesla the rest of the time.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I was just going to start a thread but boom, a thread titled "Cars!" - awesome!

If I was to drive any car in the world right now, it would be this:










Too much traffic! Bah!

--- BTW... Car fanatics!

Thinking I'm having a mid-life crisis at near 30 

Been spending alot of time on the road lately, my old Maxima is still a very smooth and comfortable ride and has been with me for so many KMs, but think its time for an upgrade. But definitely not selling my baby!

Used to drive a 240SX before marriage, might get a convertible this time (yeah I know, not a monster truck, unfortunately can't crush everyone on the road even if I would like to sometimes  ) . Not really a car fanatic though, what can you guys recommend? 

Sell a car to me please! Cars you have driven/preferrably owned, so I can know what to expect. Planning to going car-shopping with my daughter next weekend.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I got nothing!!! I drive used cars haven't had a car payment in 20 years!

If its safe and the tires and brakes are good then I am happy.
Sorry I couldn't help you. 

Buy what you want. Take a bunch of different cars for a test ride. Run the salesmen around kissing your butt! Make it fun!!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, will be test driving a 4C, seen a few on the road already too, made me want one. Looks sexy but concerned about it being of limited availability, and just read it's noisy/got useless features/etc, not sure if its worth the 80K

Bah!


----------



## TryingandFrustrated (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmmm. I'm stuck with choosing a hybrid for commuting purposes. With money as no object, it would have to be the 1,050HP Hybrid Ferrari LaFerrari (asssuming I could transfer my clean fuel/hybrid plates for HOV use)  Second would have to be the Tesla Model S AWD if the LaFerrari didn't make the DMV list of hybrid vehicles for HOV exemption.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Used to drive a Vette so I've already done the sports care thing. Happier in my F150 honestly.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Fozzy said:


> Love Challengers. They're one of those very few cars that look fantastic in every conceivable color.


Except that awful mustard color - looks like the department of transportation vehicles.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodge Viper. Blue, with white racing stripes. Model years 2008-2010. 

I don't care if it's for every day transportation. 

It's my dream car. 
Came out when I was born, and sure, it went away for a few years. 
But it's come back. 

And it's what I want. 


But insurance, for a 22 year old male, on a car with a 8.4L V10 engine, and 600hp, would probably bankrupt anyone.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

67 chevelle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

If I'm going to be driven then something like a VW mini van (with blacked out windows), leather club type seating, fridge, full a/c, sound system and a powerful engine, atleast a V8 for smoothness.

If I am driving then something imposing; where I live you have to drive 'positively', have a large vehicle with bull bars...so something like a Toyota Land Cruiser with bull bars....so 'they' will think twice about cutting you up!

Or a Challenger tank.....'Go on punk...make my day'....YES!


----------

